# Dependent Visa for Canadian



## JennP (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi there,

Sorry if this question has been asked before but it does have a rather unique twist that I'm hoping someone may be able to answer! My husband and I wish to look for work in Germany, likely both teaching English. Due to our qualifications, it's likely that I will find work first and he would have to apply for a dependent visa. (Correct me if this is wrong). We were married in Japan and our marriage certificate is, obviously, entirely in Japanese, (and packed in a box somewhere). Is this document necessary to apply for a dependent visa? Are there any other options for us? We will be arriving on a Tourist visa and therefore only have three months to find employment and get the necessary paperwork for applying for a work visa. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

JennP said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before but it does have a rather unique twist that I'm hoping someone may be able to answer! My husband and I wish to look for work in Germany, likely both teaching English. Due to our qualifications, it's likely that I will find work first and he would have to apply for a dependent visa. (Correct me if this is wrong). We were married in Japan and our marriage certificate is, obviously, entirely in Japanese, (and packed in a box somewhere). Is this document necessary to apply for a dependent visa? Are there any other options for us? We will be arriving on a Tourist visa and therefore only have three months to find employment and get the necessary paperwork for applying for a work visa. Thanks for all your help!


you don't need a visa since you will enter with VWP. you will need to apply for a residence permit in germany. if your spouse does not have a job he can get a residence permit as your spouse and you will need your marriage license and a german translation (by an official translator) for it.


----------



## JennP (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi there,

Thanks for your quick reply. Yes, of course, we wouldn't be applying for a visa, I guess what I should have said is that we will be Tourists and therefore have a three month period of time we can stay in the Schengen Zone. 

Out of curiosity, is there a minimum number of hours per week one must be working in order to apply for a Work Visa? For example, if he obtains freelance work on a part time basis, would he still qualify?

Thank you!




vronchen said:


> you don't need a visa since you will enter with VWP. you will need to apply for a residence permit in germany. if your spouse does not have a job he can get a residence permit as your spouse and you will need your marriage license and a german translation (by an official translator) for it.


----------

